# 195's Guard



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

Yarrick








The start of Sly Marbo


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Tell us mor about what units your going to be doing other than Yarrick and Sly.

I like the Yarrick model. Its very neat, but there are a couple of things I would recommend. On the power claws cable, there is a hugh lump of flash which could do with being cut off. Did you put a wash on any of the metalics? SOmetimes its hard to tell in pictures as the effect is lost under the flash. If not I would recomend a black wash on the silver and a brown wash on the gold. It will give them a more used realistic look. 

Great work and look forward to seeing more in this log.


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

A guardsman that can't die? It would take some kind of Tactical geniu.....................CREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

the army in total is CCS with creed and kell, Yarrick, 3 - 36 man platoons, 2 devil dogs, 2 leman russ, 2 basilisks, 1 valkyrie, marbo, and 5 ratlings.
Edit: also 3 armored Sentinels


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

Marbo is done.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Perhaps it's just the photo, but they look a bit shiny... Nice work on Sly... + Rep


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

they are more shiny than in RL.


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

a scratch built Tech marine with conversion beamer and orbital strike relay.


----------

